

Translate Marketing Materials: People Don't Buy What They Can't Understand - TravisLS
http://chiefmarketer.com/disciplines/online/0203-translate-marketing-materials/

======
timf
What worries me with alternate languages is not marketing but tech support.

~~~
russell
Outsourced tech support can mangle French just as easily as English.

If you have designed your site so that it doesnt need telephone support, then
foreign language support will indeed help you. However it is not easy or cheap
to do it well. It is particularly difficult if the textual parts are
undergoing continual change.

~~~
timf
Yeah, this is along the lines of my worry. Sorry, I know I included no
context.

I plan to offer tech support (predominantly email) for the inevitable holes in
the documentation. And I think it would be insane to presume I could (without
years and years of work) make the docs perfect or the UI etc. "perfectly
obvious" (the no-docs-needed ideal).

So if I translate the marketing to other languages, this would have to, what,
be accompanied with a "tech support in english only" warning?

This is a micro-isv, cannot hire tech support yet. But the application would
certainly be useful for people who only knew a bit of English. Offering them
lower prices would be fair on some level, but that doesn't seem feasible
tactically.

